# inexpensive surveillance setup



## magnolia2017 (Dec 5, 2005)

I'm in need of a basic surveillance setup and was hoping to get some suggestions and advice. 

I'd love to do it with the video and computer equipment I have, but not sure if it would be feasible. I just need a view of my driveway and front door. 

While playing around with a digital camera a few years ago, I noticed that if I hooked up the video connection to the VCR, I could get a live feed without audio as long as the camera was powered on. I do have an old digital camera and can run a feed from the VCR through the coax to anywhere in the house. Of course the camera would have to be on AC power and if I wanted to record activity, I'd constantly be changing tapes.

I know there are some computer programs that can do the same thing with web cams but only have a built-in web cam in the laptop, though I don't think it would be too expensive to pick up one or two. My only problem with this is the distance between where the cameras were located and the computer. What would be involved in running a coax feed from the computer. I do have a TV and video capture card installed in my computer, but need to update XP service pack 3 before it will work properly.

Would I be better off to purchase a grainy $100 surveillance setup or can this be accomplished at a much better quality for about the same price? 

I have the following to work with: digital cameras, mini DV video camera, a vcr, assorted lengths of coax and connections and an understanding of basic electronic wiring and principles. The computer(s) I'll most likely be using for this purpose are currently running XP.

Any recommendations?

Thanks,
Maggie


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Take a look at eBay for better resolution security cameras.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

At one time I did have software installed that used a regular USB web cam. It sensed motion through the camera somehow, took a photo, and sent those photos to an email address you provide the software. It worked pretty good, but the web cam wasn't great so the pictures were like those you see showing bank robbers on TV. If you happen to have a nuisance neighbor, it wouldn't be that hard to ID who was on the photo if they happened to come poking around. The software is CoffeeCup Webcam. The ftp portion lets you send images to your website so you could technically have a web page only you knew the address for and monitor your home while away from home. USB extenders could be used for whatever length you need to extend the camera. Only problem, I don't think it will work with multiple cameras. But I would buy the best cam I could for the money if you chose this setup. I think you can download Full free trial before buying to check it out to see if its what you need. It's been about two years since I used it. I don't know if this is something that would interest you, but thought I would share.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

You might check out this thread it has links to some webcam sites.
http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=260782&highlight=webcam


----------



## magnolia2017 (Dec 5, 2005)

The site above would be a great solution while I'm away, but I really need the cameras for monitoring while I'm at home. I spend 75% of my time in the back of the house and can't always hear when someone comes up the driveway. Twice in the last month I've been`startled to discover people snooping around because they assumed I wasn't home.

Any solutions for live monitoring?

Maggie


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

DH is working on a set up like this for one of the Doctors he works for...not sure of the particulars...it has a motion sensor camera that records any event that occurs and e-mails it to a designated recipient. If this is what you're looking for i can ask him to give me more info that I can share with you.


----------



## PrairieFireFarm (Sep 7, 2008)

If you're home, wouldn't one of those driveway alarms be simpler?


----------

